# Sharpening wine key knife



## linecooklife (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone ever try to sharpen the little knife on a waiters wine key? If so what did you use? My main concerns are that the edge has a concave curve and is serrated. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 26, 2015)

Corner of the stone. Leave it at like 500 grit.


----------



## daveb (Jan 26, 2015)

The expression "Just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should" comes to mind.


----------

